# Carrier A/C Problem



## dttools (Aug 3, 2010)

We have a split Carrier A/C unit that is not working.  The issue is that the brand new Honeywell Thermostat will show Auto Fan and Cool Temp.  The thermostat will click to prompt the outside unit but only the fan will come on.. the unit is not as loud as it has been in the past... usually it will rattle the house a little bit.  Inside the house, if you stand under the air vents you can feel that the air is moving and is cool but typically it is much more forceful and the air gives you the chills.. this is no longer the case.  I called the local heating/cooling provider and they had me turn the breaker off on the outside unit, turn the inside fan to ON and let it run for a couple hours, thinking that the coils make have been frozen up.  They were not.  We checked for broken wires outside on the unit, an overflowing water pan/plugged condensation line, clean filter, and breakers.  

Not even two months ago we had a pro come out to change the contactor, thermostat, and recharge the refig.  Also note that the old thermostat was not even a year old and was replaced ($160 for the thermostat alone!) for doing what our new thermostat is doing.. when you turn the thermostat to the lowest setting to try and get the outside unit to kick in it says WAIT.   

Notes from the pro on Day One : charged up system and looked for leak. no leak. re-programmed thermostat to use outdoor sensor and setup compressor and auxiliary heat lockouts. 

Notes from pro on Day Two : contactor would not hold closed. changed contactor.  thermostat would not come out of WAIT mode, changed thermostat. 

Now not even 2 months later and a bill for over $560, the system is still not working and the local business is not willing to warranty any work that they did... in fact they want to put in a new compressor to see if it helps.. 

Anyone have any ideas on things we may have missed?


----------

